# [gelöst] Qmail probleme

## doedel

Ich wollte nun auch qmail nach diesem howto aufsetzen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/qmail-howto.xml

nun bin ich an der stelle angelangt, wo ich mir selber die drei mails schicke:

 *Quote:*   

> # ssh vapier@localhost
> 
> # maildirmake .maildir
> 
> # qmail-inject root << EOF
> ...

 

da tut auch alles, nur wenn ich mutt öffne steht in den mails immer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Return-Path: #@[]
> 
> Delivered-To: oiermann-admin-account@megaproll
> ...

 

die ausgabe von hostname lautet immer megaproll und domainname war auf (none) den hab ich dann mit "domainname -v megaproll" auf megaproll gesetzt.

Die config dateien von Qmail stimmen auch, so wie ich das sehe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> megaproll control # cat me
> 
> megaproll
> ...

 

was mache ich nun schon wieder falsch?

//EDIT: also nachdem ich ewig versucht hatte das wieder zu flicken, hab ich einfach von vorn angefangen. nun klappts, ich weiss auch nicht an was es lag.

----------

